# Simple Gui wrapper for wbfs_file



## r3lay (Nov 14, 2009)

wbfs_file Simple Gui 1.0.9

Convert .wbfs to ISO and vice versa - Also batch convert. - *Creates a GAMEID_TITLE directory and places the created .wbfs file there*
Extract file from WBFS partition or extract all files.
Extract banner from .wbfs file for use with crap.
Check for updates for gui,latest wbfs_file revision included.








Download:
http://filetrip.net/f11221-wbfs_file-Simple-Gui-1-0-9.html

I would really like some feedback if you use this gui, if you've got ideas to make it better, let me know.

r3lay


----------



## prowler (Nov 14, 2009)

you don't convert ISO to WBFS. You format the USB to WBFS, and then use something like this

http://wbfsmanager.codeplex.com/

to put ISO on.


----------



## Ultralex (Nov 14, 2009)

no this is for cfg loader,because of its Fat support.
With this you can convert the isos to wbfs files, so that they have same size as on a wbfs drive.


----------



## Vattu (Dec 2, 2009)

I have all my ISOs in USB:\WBFS\ now. Can I batch-move them to USB:\WBFS\ID-TITLE\ in some practical way with your awesome gui program?


----------



## r3lay (Dec 3, 2009)

you could with this(only on a fat partition):
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=194230


----------



## c1steady (Dec 29, 2009)

this is great .. it would be better if u can also add ciso to wbfs conversion

*Posts merged*

this is great .. it would be better if u can also add ciso to wbfs conversion


----------



## fraggedbylaggers (May 18, 2010)

Wii Game Manager wouldn't work in Parallels on Mac for me but this does so thank you!


----------



## SamSwashbuckler (Nov 30, 2010)

Program works great, but the update button says there's one available and directs you to 
http://kurse.co.uk/gui.zip
which doesn't seem to exist?


----------



## r3lay (Dec 1, 2010)

SamSwashbuckler said:
			
		

> Program works great, but the update button says there's one available and directs you to
> http://kurse.co.uk/gui.zip
> which doesn't seem to exist?


should be http://kurse.110mb.com/gui.zip


----------

